# Programming with Train Mouse 55010



## omnikurt (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a first generation LGB MTS 55000 with the train mouse 55010. I realize that it is obsolete technology, but is it possible to change a loco's address using this system? I don't have any manuals, and have never needed to make a change as my layout wasn't big enough for more than one loco. I've got a much larger layout now, and have realized that all my locos are #3's. Anything I can do besides buying a new system?

Thanks,
Kurt (first time poster)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kurt, 

Welcome to MLS and the DCC section! 

If you look here in the download section of the Massoth site, you can find manuals for most of the LGB items, but I didn't see the train mouse. 

http://www.massoth.com/dlbereich/down.php?kategorie=3&gruppe=8 

Here on the gartenbahn database you can download the mouse instructions: 

http://www.gbdb.info/data/manual/LGB/55010.pdf

If you are considering a new system, have a look at the new Piko digital system.

Keith


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The first thing I would do is post your location so people will know where you are. There might be someone in G scale close by. Look for a G-scale club in your area. If they have one, I'm sure they would help you program you're engines. I don't think you have to use an LGB system to program your decoder. I think any brand system will work. I have programed QSI with my Massoth system. 

One other option is to look for a 55015 universal remote or for easier programing a 55045 PC decoding module on Ebay. I've seen both go fo under $100 and either will let you program the engine decoders. 

The more expensive option is to upgrade your system. I'm pretty sure any of the DCC systems can run LGB engines. 
Steve


----------



## omnikurt (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. Although there was no a manual for the 55010 Train Mouse on the Massoth web site, there was a detailed manual for the 55000 central station. Using that I was able to successfully re-program the address in my loco!









Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you found it. I have reprogrammed with a train mouse and it is very easy once you do it. 

Only problem is you can not change other values, but the computer module 55045 will read and write any MTS register that has read/write capability, and lets you store off all CV values in a file.


----------

